# Directions to St. Colmcille's Hospital, Loughlinstown



## Ciaran (1 Nov 2006)

Would anyone know the best way to get to St. Colmcille's Hospital in Loughlinstown by car? I'm coming from Drumcondra and I'll be leaving around 7 a.m. I'm familiar with the East Link and N11 route but I don't know how to get to it via the M50. Would anyone be able to help?
Thanks,
Ciaran


----------



## Kramer (1 Nov 2006)

Try the AA route planner, I have found it useful in the past
http://www.aaroadwatch.ie/routes/


----------



## demoivre (1 Nov 2006)

I often drive from the airport via the M50 and N11 to Wexford so I now the route you are interested in.  [broken link removed]  will help you out. The M50 is well signposted for " south bound " and then "Wexford" traffic. Take exit 17 and  head northbound up the M11 to Loughlinstown roundabout - the hospital is  on the left at the roundabout.


----------



## Ciaran (1 Nov 2006)

Thanks Demoivre - that's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## picorette (30 Sep 2009)

Just a quick update. There is now no exit 17 as you head south on the M50, the road instead merges with the N11.
Best to take Exit 16, if you are unfortunate enough to have to attend St. Columcille's Hospital.


----------

